# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Abschied von Jürgen

## nakreu

Liebe Freunde,

leider ist gestern mein Vater nach intensivem Kampf gegen den Krebs gestorben. Er ist sehr friedlich in Anwesenheit von meiner Mutter und mir eingeschlafen. Wir haben ihn so weit wie möglich begleitet.

Nachdem die Chemo nicht den erwünschten Erfolg gebracht hat, sind auch noch Hirnmetastasen dazugekommen.............

Zum Trost kann ich aber sagen, dass der Tod für mich viel von seinem Schrecken verloren hat. Schade, dass diese Thematik immer noch mit vielen Tabus behaftet ist. Klar, die durch den Verlust entstandene Leere ist unbeschreiblich, aber für meinen Vater war das Sterben sanft und friedlich. Er hatte keine Schmerzen. 

Ich danke ALLEN, die mir mit gutem Rat zur Seite gestanden sind! 

DANKE!

Ute

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Ute,

es bestürzt immer wieder, vom Tode eines Betroffenen zu lesen, bei dem alle ärztlichen Bemühungen umsonst waren. Dir und Deiner Familie mein wirkliches Beileid.

Es ist aber auf der anderen Seite schön zu lesen, dass der Abschied leicht und friedlich war und dass Dein Vater keine Schmerzen hatte. Er ist uns allen nur vorangegangen.

Dir und Deiner Mutter wünsche ich Kraft und Mut für die bevorstehende schwierige Zeit. Alles Gute Euch!

Ralf

----------


## Berta56

Mein herzliches Beileid an Euch die Ihr gekaämpft habt. 
Ich werde auch bald gehen , und hoffe das es ein friedlicher Tod wird

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Ute,

es erfuellt mich, fernab von daheim, mit Traurigkeit, am heutigen Tag wieder einmal vom Tod eines Betroffenen aus unserer leider grossen Runde lesen zu muessen. Dir und Deiner Mutter gilt mein aufrichtiges Beileid. Ich wuensche Dir viel Kraft, um ueber den so schmerzlichen Verlust hinwegzukommen. 

*"Der Schmerz ist ein heiliger Engel, und durch ihn sind Menschen grösser geworden als durch alle Freuden der Welt"                   * 
                                          Adalbert Stifter

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Liebe Ute,
  auch von mir „Herzliches Beileid!“ für den herben und bitteren Verlust. Dennoch:


  Trennung ist unser Los,
Wiedersehen ist unsere Hoffnung.
So bitter der Tod ist,
die Liebe vermag er nicht zu scheiden.
Aus dem Leben ist er zwar geschieden,
aber nicht aus unserem Leben;
denn wie vermöchten wir ihn tot zu wähnen,
der so lebendig unserem Herzen innewohnt!

_(Augustinus)_
_Es mag dir und anderen Angehörigen heute nicht als Trost genügen:_
_Doch auch wenn der Verlust sehr schmerzt, sollte man sich viel eher daran erfreuen das der geliebte Mensch einen ein Stück des eigenen Weges begleitet hat anstatt in ewiger Trauer zu verharren._

_In dem Sinne,_
_alles Liebe und Gute_
_für deinen weiteren Lebensweg, was auch für deine Angehörigen gilt,_
_Liebe Grüße_
_vom kleinen Kolibri_
_Gerda_

----------

